# Kino: Avatar



## Camô (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Com!

Ich war gestern in der Abendvorstellung von James Camerons Blockbuster "Avatar" ... und muss sagen, dass dieser Film inszenatorisch und visuell atembaurend ist! Es ist unfassbar, zu was Kino inzwischen in der Lage ist und sollte von jedem Cineasten wahrgenommen werden.

Nun die Story werde ich an dieser Stelle nicht spoilern (das solltet ihr natürlich auch berücksichtigen), sie ist im Rahmen vom Setting aber durchaus gelungen, auch wenn man den Verlauf schon zig Mal erlebt hat. Außerdem ist sie eh nur schmuckes Beiwerk.

Cameron sagte selbst, dass er die Idee  für "Avatar" bereits seit über 20 Jahren hat, er aber gewartet hat, bis die Technik imstande sei, seine Vorstellungen umzusetzen - und das hat sich gelohnt! Man sagt, dass Flora, Fauna und Tierwelt von ihm selbst erdacht wurden und das Ergebnis ist schlichtweg einmalig. Wer ins Kino geht und meint, CGI-Effekte erkannt zu haben, sollte mal lieber seinen Nachbarn fragen ... oder ihn einfach diese Revolution - denn nichts anderes ist der Film in 3D - genießen lassen.

Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist natürlich das Tragen der Brille, aber man fuchst sich rein. Auch wenn das mit insgesamt 12&#8364; mein teuerster Kinobesuch in meinem bisherigen Leben war (Überlänge, 3D-Brille, Reservierung, Studentenrabatt), bin ich eine Nacht nach diesem Meisterwerk zum Schluss gekommen, dass es mein bisher FETTESTES und mit Abstand beeindruckenstes Kinoerlebnis war.

Also mein Aufruf an alle die das lesen und noch skeptisch sind: Vergesst das Sci-Fi-Kriterium, solltet ihr davon abgeschreckt sein! Vergesst den relativ hohen Eintrittspreis, der Film zahlts euch mit satten 170 Minuten zurück! Vergesst die 500 Millionen Dollar Produktionskosten (!!). Werdet Teil dieses Abenteuers, der Film hat Zuschauer verdient, um solche verhunzten Michael Bay-Werke wie Transformers - Die Rache vergessen zu machen, die als Blockbuster bezeichnet werden.

LG


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2009)

/Thema verschoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich schau mir Avatar heute mitm Bruder im Kino in 3D an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenns relativ teuer ist, aber naja, geh im Jahr vll 1-2 ma ins Kino hehe. Freu mich auch schon volle drauf, was ich so gehört/gesehn hab, muss das Teil ja echt Hammer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich schau ihn mir jetzt in 2 Stunden an. Von dem her, möchte ich keine Kritik wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

schau ihn mir heut abend oder morgen an


----------



## Marvîn (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gestern ebenfalls in Avatar, und kann dir nur voll und ganz Recht geben. Es war einfach grandios.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

ich werd mir den film auch mal in nächster zeit angucken, der soll ja , wenn ich das hier so lese, ganz gut sein ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Wenns der teuerste FIlm aller Zeiten ist, dann muss er auch gut sein.
Frage nebenbei: 9/8 ct ist doch 3 uhr morgens oder?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Film gestern ganz normal in 2D gesehen...naja, da hier keine Kritik verlangt ist kürze ich ab und wünsche euch, dass er in 3D besser kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (19. Dezember 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hab den Film gestern ganz normal in 2D gesehen...naja, da hier keine Kritik verlangt ist kürze ich ab und wünsche euch, dass er in 3D besser kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kritik ist sehr wohl erwünscht, das habe ich vllt etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Nur sollte man nicht wie blöd spoilern, oder wenn, dann mit diesem schwarzen Balken davor, kA wie das heisst, ihr wisst was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab ihn grad in 3D gesehen und muss sagen: Das war der allergeilste Film den ich je gesehen habe.... Ich bin ja eig. voll der Filmemuffel, aber den würd ich mir ein zweites mal ansehen. Bin immernoch total hing und weg, der Film greift echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wers nicht gesehen hat in 3D, verpasst definitiv was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaziki (20. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> ..., bin ich eine Nacht nach diesem Meisterwerk zum Schluss gekommen, dass es mein bisher FETTESTES und mit Abstand beeindruckenstes Kinoerlebnis war.




Dem kann ich mich absolut anschliessen, der Film hat mich volle 166 min gefesselt, einfach genial. 

Auch wenn die Story nicht unbedingt neu ist, es ist brandaktuell und regt zum Nachdenken an.

Aber die technische Umsetzung des Films in Real 3D, der schöne Planet Pandora, die so perfekt dargestelltenn Na'vi, das alles ist Grund genug sich den Film im Kino anzusehen, in 3D.

Alles in allem, für mich der beste S/F-Fantasy-Film aller Zeiten, und zum ersten mal werde ich sicher ein zweites Mal in den selben Film reingehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich gucke ihn mir heute um 23uhr in 3d an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2009)

Zaziki schrieb:


> Alles in allem, für mich der beste S/F-Fantasy-Film aller Zeiten, und zum ersten mal werde ich sicher ein zweites Mal in den selben Film reingehen.



Ich habe ihn jetzt noch nicht gesehn, aber irgendwie ist es doch bedenklich wenn keiner der Story attestiert dass sie sonderlich toll ist und trotzdem einige vom besten SciFi Film sprechen.


----------



## Zaziki (20. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn jetzt noch nicht gesehn, aber irgendwie ist es doch bedenklich wenn keiner der Story attestiert dass sie sonderlich toll ist und trotzdem einige vom besten SciFi Film sprechen.



Schau Ihn Dir einfach an und bilde Dir Dein eigenes Urteil :-)

Die Story ist wirklich nicht neu und in ähnlicher Form schon Grundlage vieler Filme gewesen.

Aber wie gesagt, die Umsetzung ist einfach revolutionär, unglaublich fesselnd. 

Seit gestern abend kann ich an nichts anderes mehr denken was heisst dass der Film bei mir persönlich ungalublich eingeschlagen hat.

Es leben die Na'vi, es lebe Pandora  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn jetzt noch nicht gesehn, aber irgendwie ist es doch bedenklich wenn keiner der Story attestiert dass sie sonderlich toll ist und trotzdem einige vom besten SciFi Film sprechen.


Ich bin unter normalen Umständen der letzte Mensch, der Action, Optik oder sonst ein Filmkriterium einer intelligenten Story vorzieht. Außerdem ist der Plot in dieser Welt durchaus stimmig. Etwas Anspruchsvolleres könnte man bei einem eventuellen zweiten Teil erwarten, als Einführung in die Welt Pandora reicht es vollkommen aus.
Aber um wirklich mitreden zu können, muss man ihn halt gesehen haben. Auf imdb.com ist er bereits bei immerhin 14.000 Votes bei 8,9 angelangt und somit momentan in den Top5 der besten Filme aller Zeiten. Ich denke das wird sich am Ende bei 8,5 einpendeln, was ein mehr als herausragender Wert für einen Blockbuster dieser Art ist. Und das imdb repräsentativer als so manche Filmkritik ist, muss ich dir bestimmt nicht erläutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir den Film gestern angeschaut in 3D.

Ich muss sagen das ich das Gefühl beim Schauen nicht beschreiben kann, es ist der beste Film den ich je Gesehen habe. Ich hoffe es wird einen zweiten Teil geben, oder eine Romanreihe. 

Ich habe schon so einige Spiele von Filmen gespielt (Die waren bis jetzt alle Sch****). Aber in diesen Film sehe ich ein großes Potential zum Strategiespiel. Ich hoffe die Einnahmen des Filmes decken die Ausgaben damit es villeicht zu einen 2ten Teil  kommt.

(Nur der Name passt nicht zum Film, ich muss dabei immer an Avatar, der Herr der Elemente denken)

MfG, The Paladin


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Film gestern angeschaut in 3D.
> 
> Ich muss sagen das ich das Gefühl beim Schauen nicht beschreiben kann, es ist der beste Film den ich je Gesehen habe. Ich hoffe es wird einen zweiten Teil geben, oder eine Romanreihe.
> 
> Ich habe schon so einige Spiele von Filmen gespielt (Die waren bis jetzt alle Sch****). Aber in diesen Film sehe ich ein großes Potential zum Strategiespiel. Ich hoffe die Einnahmen des Filmes decken die Ausgaben damit es villeicht zu einen 2ten Teil  kommt.


/SIGN hoch 9999999



Spoiler



ich musste fast heulen als die Pilotin abgeschossen wurde...sie war einfach die allerbeste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder davor als sie mit dem Hubschrauber zum riesenbaum flog, hab ich mir gedacht "Ach ne die ist sooo cool, da kann sie doch nicht boese sein!" und wie ich mich gefreut hab als sie umgedreht hat...



allerdings war es an einigen stellen beaengstigend...ich wusste nicht  ob es ein film is oder ob es ein traum ist  Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2009)

Es wird Zeit für das Comeback von Alkopopsteuer. Äh ich meine Spoilerman. Spoilerman findet Alkopopsteuer nur cool!


----------



## Perkone (20. Dezember 2009)

Cameron meinte doch, wenn der Film ein Erfolg wird, will er es als Trilogie ansetzen... Das wär geil, ich würd jeden weiteren gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (20. Dezember 2009)

> allerdings war es an einigen stellen beaengstigend...ich wusste nicht ob es ein film is oder ob es ein traum ist Oo



Ich hätte es auch für besser gehalten, ihn als FSK16 einzustufen.

War soeben drin und muss sagen, dass er in 3D schon ziemlich beeindruckend war.
Klar, die Story ansich war keine Offenbarung an Originalität und Tiefe, aber bei DEN Schauwerten garnichtmehr unbedingt das Hauptkriterium.

8/10 Windschutzscheibe durchbohrenden 2m-Pfeilen


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Der Film war sehr geil,ich bin beeindruckt,grad aus der vorstellung raus!

allerdings:



Spoiler



ARGH!Das ende hat mir nicht gefallen und die logik!Die Menschen hätten die im nu einfach komplett wegbomben können -.-
Und mich hat dieser Jacke geärgert,verräter!Ich hab mich so hineingesteigert und gehoft er verreckt endlich!



ansonsten war der film super.

ist einem aufgefallen das es irgendwie passt zu der heutigen Zeit?
Also ich mein das die Erde am abgrund steht und die menschliche rasse,wenn sie den die technologie hätte,wirklich soetwas zu stande bringen würde?

Blauen Primitiven affen!Wir menschen brauchen erde!


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAARHH!!!!! VANTH du bist ein !@#$%^&! Wie kann man nur fuer diese Gemeinen Halunken sein!? Wir menschen sollen uns gefaelligst nen eigenen, unbestezten Planeten suchen und nicht das selbe wie damals in Amerika machen (Bum Bum Indianer tot Gold meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## shadow24 (21. Dezember 2009)

tja,ich steh jetzt einfach vor der Frage:soll ich ihn mir in 3 D anschauen oder reicht auch die "normale" Version...
hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nicht aus euren posts rausgelesen, ob der 3D effekt so bombastisch ist,oder der Film an sich...
ich muss die Karten heute nachmittag abholen.wäre nich schlecht wenn ein paar meinungen dazu noch auftauchen würden udn ich mir ggf 5 oder 6 Euro Mehrkosten pro Karte für 3 D sparen kann...


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh erst am Mittwoch, aber wenn dann 3D oder gar nicht.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

hab mir gerade die story auf wikipedia durchgelesen. was für ein müll ...  würd ich mir auch nicht ansehen wenn man mir dafür geld geben würde. (oke. kommt auf die summe an).

für mich ist die story wichtiger als die technik.

sicherlich wird es in zukunft noch mehr 3D-filme geben. vielleicht ist ja mal einer dabei, der sich lohnt.


----------



## wsx3 (21. Dezember 2009)

[...]
Doch so voluminös der optische Eindruck der 3D-Fassung ist, so eindimensional und berechenbar verläuft die Story, die man ohne Verluste auf die halbe Filmlänge hätte verdichten können. Cameron hat den Pocahontas-Stoff in den Regenwald eines fremden Planeten verfrachtet, ohne ihm eine spannende Wendung zu verpassen oder die Handlung mit vielschichtigen Charakteren zu unterfüttern, wie es etwa die Pocahontas-Adaptionen "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" oder "Last Samurai" zuvor geschafft hatten.

Hauptdarsteller Sam Worthington, der schon in Terminator 4 nicht sonderlich überzeugte, nimmt man den desillusionierten und querschnittsgelähmten Kriegsveteran kaum ab, dafür wurde seine Rolle im Drehbuch zu glatt und klischeehaft angelegt. Eigentlich ist schon nach seinen ersten Schritten in seinem neuen Avatar-Körper klar, dass er fortan am liebsten in diesem neonbunt leuchtenden Garten Eden herumhüpfen würde. Auch die inzwischen 60-jährige Sigourney Weaver schlüpft in einen jungen kräftigen Avatar-Körper. Doch was ein wunderbares Fundament für einen Diskurs über Körperlichkeit und Jugendwahn abgegeben hätte, versandet in einer kurzen Reprise-Vorstellung ihrer Rollen aus "Aliens" und "Gorillas im Nebel". Einzig Zoe Saldana, die bereits als Uhura in Star Trek auf sich aufmerksam machte, sticht als spröde wilde Neytiri aus dem ansonsten belanglos und holzschnittartig aufspielenden Ensemble hervor. Wenn Anfang März die Academy Awards vergeben werden, darf Avatar auf Preise für sein Szenenbild, visuelle Effekte, Kamera und Schnitt hoffen, aber sicherlich nicht in den Hauptkategorien Film, Regie, Drehbuch oder schauspielerische Leistungen.

Wer jedoch ins 3D-Kino geht, um einen Science-fiction-Film zu sehen, wird enttäuscht sein. Avatar ist vielmehr ein in den Farbtopf gefallener Indianer-Film mit klassischen Western-Elementen. Die Na'vi haben wenig Außerirdisches an sich, sondern kommen einem mit ihrer an hiesige Naturvölker erinnernden Stammeskultur frappierend vertraut vor. Die wilden Pferde wurden gegen Urzeitvögel getauscht, und ihre Haut ist nicht rot, sondern blau – sonst bleibt alles beim Alten. 

Statt die Neugier der Zuschauer durch eine geheimnisvolle Alienrasse zu wecken, badet Avatar in stereoskopischen Stereotypen. Cameron beschränkt sich auf einen schnörkellosen Haupthandlungsstrang, den man leicht mit spannenden Intrigen und glaubwürdigeren Charakteren hätte würzen können. Nach einer Stunde hat man sich an der bunten Fauna des Planeten satt gesehen und ahnt das unvermeidliche Ende mit seiner großen Schlacht im festlich beleuchteten Regenwald, bei der Pfeil und Bogen über Raumschiffe und Maschinengewehre triumphieren, bereits voraus. Dazu noch ein mit kitschigen Ethno-Rhythmen untermalter Abspannsong mit den Harmonien von "My Heart will go on", und Weihnachten kann kommen.  (hag) 

Meinung zu Avatar auf Heise


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

Danke ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet somit fällt der Film schon mal raus dann bleibt fürs übernächste WE noch Ninja Asassin :>


----------



## Perkone (21. Dezember 2009)

Jo, unbedingt den Film nach Meinungen anderer bewerten, kommt immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ihn nicht gesehen hat, kann auch nicht im vorhinein sagen, dasser Mist ist. Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Dezember 2009)

jetzt vom ende abgesehen fand ich die story doch ganz nett,ja das gabs schon in irgendeiner form.....aber da cich sowieso auf western stehen ^^

@dragon1 : ist doch so,ich denke an die menschlcihe rasse und wenn die welt bald ausgelaugt ist brauchen wir ein neuen planeten und wenn dan sone blauen affen mit pfeil und bogen ankommen werden die gleich umgenietet^^


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

naja, ansehen und dann wissen dass ich ihn so scheisse fand, dass ich ihn mir besser nicht angesehen hätte, bringts irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> naja, ansehen und dann wissen dass ich ihn so scheisse fand, dass ich ihn mir besser nicht angesehen hätte, bringts irgendwie nicht.


probieren ist besser als studieren passt hier wohl am besten rein.
Geh doch einfach mal rein,ich wette es wird dir gefallen^^
Das einzige was mich abschrecken würde wäre der name AVATAR! ......^^
Wenns dir nicht gefällt starten wir ne initiative und jeder buffed user überweist dir 1 cent auf dein konto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

gute idee. wer mir geld überweisen will, der kann mir ne PM schicken. 

aber ehrlich. ich kenn ein paar kritiker auf die ich mich verlasse. einfach, weil ich in der vergangenheit ihre meinung oft geteilt habe. 

ich glaube schon, dass 3D-feeling geil ist, aber wie schon geschrieben: für mich ist die geschichte die erzählt werden soll, das wichtigste. die technik ist dazu da um sie glaubwürdig rüberkommen zu lassen. filme, in denen nur gezeigt wird, was für ne tolle technik inzwischen beherrscht wird, wo die story dann nebensache ist, tu ich mir nicht an. für sowas gibts demos, die n paar minuten gehen, bei denen man auf story verzichten kann.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Dezember 2009)

also ich geh hauptsächlich ins Kino um mich gut unterhalten zu lassen,dabei kann es mir auch  egeal sein, ob die Handlung fantasievoll übertrieben oder recht banal ist.mir geht es darum abzuschalten, ein wenig Kinoatmosphäre aufzunehmen und ein paar schöne Leinwandeffekte zu bestaunen,die ich zu Hause auf dem Fernseher einfach so nie erreichen könnte...meine Freunde,mit denen ich meist ins Kino gehe, denken zum Glück genauso...
wenn ich was anspruchsvolles oder dramatisches sehen will, schau ich mir das zu Hause an.dazu brauch ich keine riesige Kinoleinwand und Surroundeffekte...
das ist meine Meinung dazu und zum Glück ist jeder Mensch anders,aber ich geh bestimmt in kein anspruchsvollen Film und womöglich noch ins Programmkino wo deutsche dramatische Filme laufen...nichts gegen solche Filme,aber dazu brauch ich wie geschrieben kein Kino...
von daher freu ich mich auf Avatar und ich werde ihn auch in 3D sehen


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> tja,ich steh jetzt einfach vor der Frage:soll ich ihn mir in 3 D anschauen oder reicht auch die "normale" Version...
> hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nicht aus euren posts rausgelesen, ob der 3D effekt so bombastisch ist,oder der Film an sich...
> ich muss die Karten heute nachmittag abholen.wäre nich schlecht wenn ein paar meinungen dazu noch auftauchen würden udn ich mir ggf 5 oder 6 Euro Mehrkosten pro Karte für 3 D sparen kann...


3D!
Ist ein Must-have



wsx3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Doch so voluminös der optische Eindruck der 3D-Fassung ist, so eindimensional und berechenbar verläuft die Story, die man ohne Verluste auf die halbe Filmlänge hätte verdichten können. Cameron hat den Pocahontas-Stoff in den Regenwald eines fremden Planeten verfrachtet, ohne ihm eine spannende Wendung zu verpassen oder die Handlung mit vielschichtigen Charakteren zu unterfüttern, wie es etwa die Pocahontas-Adaptionen "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" oder "Last Samurai" zuvor geschafft hatten.
> 
> Hauptdarsteller Sam Worthington, der schon in Terminator 4 nicht sonderlich überzeugte, nimmt man den desillusionierten und querschnittsgelähmten Kriegsveteran kaum ab, dafür wurde seine Rolle im Drehbuch zu glatt und klischeehaft angelegt. Eigentlich ist schon nach seinen ersten Schritten in seinem neuen Avatar-Körper klar, dass er fortan am liebsten in diesem neonbunt leuchtenden Garten Eden herumhüpfen würde. Auch die inzwischen 60-jährige Sigourney Weaver schlüpft in einen jungen kräftigen Avatar-Körper. Doch was ein wunderbares Fundament für einen Diskurs über Körperlichkeit und Jugendwahn abgegeben hätte, versandet in einer kurzen Reprise-Vorstellung ihrer Rollen aus "Aliens" und "Gorillas im Nebel". Einzig Zoe Saldana, die bereits als Uhura in Star Trek auf sich aufmerksam machte, sticht als spröde wilde Neytiri aus dem ansonsten belanglos und holzschnittartig aufspielenden Ensemble hervor. Wenn Anfang März die Academy Awards vergeben werden, darf Avatar auf Preise für sein Szenenbild, visuelle Effekte, Kamera und Schnitt hoffen, aber sicherlich nicht in den Hauptkategorien Film, Regie, Drehbuch oder schauspielerische Leistungen.
> ...


ist ja ganz ganz interessant, profi-kritik zu lesen, aber schau dich bei den Kommentaren durch, die von den Zuschauern abegeben wurden. Auf einer hier verlinkten seite wurd glaub ich eine Bewertung abgegeben, von mehreren Tausenden menschen - 8,9.
DAS sagt viel mehr aus als jeder Kritiker dieses Planeten




> @dragon1 : ist doch so,ich denke an die menschlcihe rasse und wenn die welt bald ausgelaugt ist brauchen wir ein neuen planeten und wenn dan sone blauen affen mit pfeil und bogen ankommen werden die gleich umgenietet^^



Aber sie koennen ja mal mit ihrer tollen technik nen Unbewohnten Planeten Kolonialisieren...wer einen AVATR aus DNS erschaffen kann schafft doch locker ne Sauerstofkuppel und ein Oekosysthem zu erschaffen^^


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich guck ihn am 26.12. auch in 3D an und freu mich drauf ! Großes Kino will ich sehen – JAAAA !


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...
> ist ja ganz ganz interessant, profi-kritik zu lesen, aber schau dich bei den Kommentaren durch, die von den Zuschauern abegeben wurden. Auf einer hier verlinkten seite wurd glaub ich eine Bewertung abgegeben, von mehreren Tausenden menschen - 8,9.
> DAS sagt viel mehr aus als jeder Kritiker dieses Planeten
> ...



<provozier>
du wirst sicher auch auf das nächste konzert von lady gaga gehen, oder? weil auf den einschlägigen websites alle bisherigen konzertbesucher meinten, dass die konzerte der hammer sind.
</provozier>

man muss ja kein reich-ranicki sein um vielleicht n bisschen anforderungen an handlung und charaktere zu stellen.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke es wird mit sicher unterhaltsames Kino sein, aber einige haben den Film ja schon zum besten SciFi aller Zeiten gekürt.

Die Frage ist doch: Wenn in 10 Jahren alle Filme 3D mit geiler Optik sind, wird man das noch genauso sehen, oder wird Avatar eher als Technikdemo die nur damals mal cool war, angesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Story von Starwars ist sicher auch nicht die originellste und die Filme von damals sehen heute bestenfalls noch ok aus. Dennoch hat Lucas eine Welt geschafft die auch noch heute viele Leute regelrecht begeistert. Ob Avatar auch so einen Reiz hat werde ich dann Mittwoch rausfinden.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Story von Starwars ist sicher auch nicht die originellste und die Filme von damals sehen heute bestenfalls noch ok aus. Dennoch hat Lucas eine Welt geschafft die auch noch heute viele Leute regelrecht begeistert. Ob Avatar auch so einen Reiz hat werde ich dann Mittwoch rausfinden.


ich glaub da wirst du eher enttäuscht sein,denn die Welten von Star Wars und Herr der Ringe werden einzigartig bleiben.alles was danach folgte war immer nur angelehnt an,geklaut oder kopiert...
wir sind einfach schon zu satt.ich hab das Gefühl wir haben alles schon einmal in irgendeiner Form gesehen und alles wiederholt sich irgendwie nur.wenn auch verfeinert und perfektioniert...
das nächste Mal wenn wir richtig ein Quantensprung sehen werden ist der Zeitpunkt wo wir im Holoraum stehen und mitten drin im Film sind...
bis dahin geniess ich mehr oder weniger das was angeboten wird...


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich glaub da wirst du eher enttäuscht sein



Nö, denn ich erwarte recht wenig. Und für etwas seichte Unterhaltung wird der Film sicher gut sein - nur daran ob wir uns den in 10 Jahren nochmal anschauen wollen zweifle ich.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nö, denn ich erwarte recht wenig. Und für etwas seichte Unterhaltung wird der Film sicher gut sein - nur daran ob wir uns den in 10 Jahren nochmal anschauen wollen zweifle ich.


Wie gesagt - als ich den Trailer sah war ich auch nicht wirklich begeistert, erst die Buffed Commentare haben mich neugierig gemacht und vom Erlebniss war ich dann ueberwaeltigt, auch wenn ich hoechstens ein wenig unterhaltung erhofft habe, war es dann ein RIESENSPASS^^


----------



## Camô (21. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> <provozier>
> du wirst sicher auch auf das nächste konzert von lady gaga gehen, oder? weil auf den einschlägigen websites alle bisherigen konzertbesucher meinten, dass die konzerte der hammer sind.
> </provozier>
> 
> man muss ja kein reich-ranicki sein um vielleicht n bisschen anforderungen an handlung und charaktere zu stellen.


Eine dämliche Aussage! 
Die 8,9 Notendurchschnitt vernimmt man auf www.imdb.com, der Plattform für Filme, die Referenz Nr. 1 ist für einen objektiven Querschnitt einer Kritik. Dort wird zwischen 1-10 bewertet. 
Denk mal drüber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Also: Hab den Film gestern angesehen und ich bin total begeistert. Ich werde mir den Film noch einmal anschauen! Ist zwar bissl Geldverschwendung, aber trd. Allerdings schau ich ihn in 3D an. ... Also das ist der beste Film, den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

wsx3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Doch so voluminös der optische Eindruck der 3D-Fassung ist, so eindimensional und berechenbar verläuft die Story, die man ohne Verluste auf die halbe Filmlänge hätte verdichten können. Cameron hat den Pocahontas-Stoff in den Regenwald eines fremden Planeten verfrachtet, ohne ihm eine spannende Wendung zu verpassen oder die Handlung mit vielschichtigen Charakteren zu unterfüttern, wie es etwa die Pocahontas-Adaptionen "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" oder "Last Samurai" zuvor geschafft hatten.
> 
> Hauptdarsteller Sam Worthington, der schon in Terminator 4 nicht sonderlich überzeugte, nimmt man den desillusionierten und querschnittsgelähmten Kriegsveteran kaum ab, dafür wurde seine Rolle im Drehbuch zu glatt und klischeehaft angelegt. Eigentlich ist schon nach seinen ersten Schritten in seinem neuen Avatar-Körper klar, dass er fortan am liebsten in diesem neonbunt leuchtenden Garten Eden herumhüpfen würde. Auch die inzwischen 60-jährige Sigourney Weaver schlüpft in einen jungen kräftigen Avatar-Körper. Doch was ein wunderbares Fundament für einen Diskurs über Körperlichkeit und Jugendwahn abgegeben hätte, versandet in einer kurzen Reprise-Vorstellung ihrer Rollen aus "Aliens" und "Gorillas im Nebel". Einzig Zoe Saldana, die bereits als Uhura in Star Trek auf sich aufmerksam machte, sticht als spröde wilde Neytiri aus dem ansonsten belanglos und holzschnittartig aufspielenden Ensemble hervor. Wenn Anfang März die Academy Awards vergeben werden, darf Avatar auf Preise für sein Szenenbild, visuelle Effekte, Kamera und Schnitt hoffen, aber sicherlich nicht in den Hauptkategorien Film, Regie, Drehbuch oder schauspielerische Leistungen.
> ...




Hm meinste seine Rolle als Terminator? Ich weiss jetzt nicht was daran schlecht sein sollte. Aber darum ging es ja Ein Terminator der sich wie ein Mensch Verhält. Ich finde die Rolle hat er gespielt. mann konnte gut erkennen ab welcher Stelle er Akteptiert hat das er wirklich eine Maschiene ist. Das war an der stelle mit den Turm.


----------



## Sascha_BO (21. Dezember 2009)

Weder der Trailer noch der ganze Hype um ein neues "Cameron-Meisterwerk" haben bei mir ernsthaft Neugier geweckt, aber da 2009 eh das Jahr der bombastischen Blender war (Terminator 4, Transformers 2, 2012, Star Trek ...) dürfte Avatar den Braten auch nicht mehr fett machen. Werd ich mir wohl nach X-mas reinziehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich war erst am Samstag im Avatar in 3D und mir hat er recht gut gefallen. Er bietet einem leider nix neues. Die Handlung kommt einem sehr vertraut vor. Dennoch ist er sehenswert. Das Geld für 3D kann man sich allerdings sparen, davon merkt man so gut wie gar nichts. Wer Ice Age in 3D gesehen hat wird wissen was ich meine und wer Final Destination 4 in 3D gesehen hat wird enttäuscht sein.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Samstag im Avatar in 3D und mir hat er recht gut gefallen. Er bietet einem leider nix neues. Die Handlung kommt einem sehr vertraut vor. Dennoch ist er sehenswert. Das Geld für 3D kann man sich allerdings sparen, davon merkt man so gut wie gar nichts. Wer Ice Age in 3D gesehen hat wird wissen was ich meine und wer Final Destination 4 in 3D gesehen hat wird enttäuscht sein.


hm, komisch, ich und meine freunde fanden ihn viel besser in 3D, ich fand das man es viel besser merkte als in dem von dir genannten Ice Age 3 (Hab ich natuerlich angeschaut^^)


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja man sollte jetzt ein Film nicht sehen nur weil er 3D ist. Mir wäre es echt leiber wenn ihr da rüber nicht schreibt. Ob es nun 3d Besser ist oder *2D* Es bleibt der gleiche Film.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Naja man sollte jetzt ein Film nicht sehen nur weil er 3D ist. Mir wäre es echt leiber wenn ihr da rüber nicht schreibt. Ob es nun 3d Besser ist oder *2D* Es bleibt der gleiche Film.


stimmt schon, aber es traegt UNGLAUBLICH zur atmospaere des Filmes dazu...


----------



## dalai (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Liebesgeschichte hat Cameron in "Titanic" besser gemacht, ausserdem wurde der Konflikt Aliens/Menschen dieses Jahr schon (besser?) in "District 9" thematisiert. Ohne diese neue Filmtechnik und 3D wäre "Avatar" für mich nur ein Mittelklassefilm gewesen.


----------



## Perkone (21. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kanns nicht beschreiben, aber bei mir hat der Film auch extrem Gefühle berührt. Für mich war Avatar mehr als nur ein "Ich geh rein, guck an und nacher denk ich nich mehr drüber". Der bleibt hängen. Für Leute, denen die Technik dahinter gefällt und die sie interessiert, ists sicher ein Muss. Auch die ganze Inszenierung hat mir gefallen. 
Ich weiß nicht genau, was es in dem Film war, was mich so hinreißt, aber er hats geschafft, und das hat noch kein anderer Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (22. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Eine dämliche Aussage!
> Die 8,9 Notendurchschnitt vernimmt man auf www.imdb.com, der Plattform für Filme, die Referenz Nr. 1 ist für einen objektiven Querschnitt einer Kritik. Dort wird zwischen 1-10 bewertet.
> Denk mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...



"Objektiv"? Noch subjektiver als die Bewertungen auf imdb.com kann es eigentlich nicht sein, zumal da jeder abstimmen darf. Es ist allerhöchstens ein Querschnitt, wie die Masse der Zuschauer auf den Film reagiert hat. 

Wie erklärt man sich sonst, daß ein Film wie "The Shawshank Redemption" (dt.: "Die Verurteilten") sich den ersten Platz des "besten Filmes aller Zeiten" mit "The Godfather" (dt.: "Der Pate") teilt, wenn "Shawshank" zwar ein recht guter, aber ansonsten für das Kino selbst völlig unerheblicher Beitrag ist?

Laut Abstimmung ist "The Dark Knight" auf Platz 9 - gleichwertig mit "Herr der Ringe", "Schindlers Liste", "Star Wars" und "Casablanca", während "Fight Club" auf Platz 17 folgt. Wie um Himmels willen man für diese Filme einen einheitlichen und vor allen Dingen gleichwertigen Maßstab meint zu finden, will mir nicht einleuchten.

Filmbewertungen in Noten sind ziemlich daneben, zumal in der IMDb überhaupt keine Bewertungsrichtlinien vorgegeben werden. Schaut man sich die Votings für "Titanic" an, so stellt man fest, daß 7,2 % der Zuschauer dem Streifen eine 1 von 10 verpasst haben. Wie soll das denn gehen, wenn ein zumindest produktionstechnisch über jeden Verdacht erhabener Film am Ende der Meßlatte stehen soll? Wo ordnet sich denn dann ein "Beast of Yucca Flats" ein, der auf einer solchen Skala eigentlich dann im Minusbereich landen müßte? 2,7 % gaben übrigens auch "Avatar" eine 1.

"Transformers" bekam übrigens eine 7,4 - muß ja ein besonders herausragender Film sein. Nur, daß in 5 Jahren keine Sau mehr davon spricht. Fraglich, ob sich in 10 oder 20 Jahren noch jemand an "The Dark Knight" erinnert.

Es ist doch so, daß bei Filmen wie "Avatar" eine größere Masse an Menschen bewertet als beispielsweise bei einem Streifen wie "Die Verachtung" - gleichzeitig ist's in beiden Fällen oftmals auch eine unterschiedliche Klientel, die sich solche Filme anschaut. Im Falle der "Verachtung" sind es Leute, die höchste Erwartungen an einen Film stellen und dementsprechend auch viel kritischer und differenzierter bewerten (und würde die Menge des "Avatar"-Publikums die "Verachtung" ansehen und anschließend bewerten, würde da wahrscheinlich statt der 7,8 eine 2,9 stehen, weil ein Großteil gar nichts damit anfangen könnte). Im Falle von "Avatar" ist's denn auch das "Popkorn"-Publikum, dem ein bisserl "Rummsbumms" und tolle Optik ausreicht, um einen "großartigen" Film auszumachen ("Boah! Geile Bilder! Voll Action! Ey, 10!!!111" Da findet keine Differenzierung über sonstige Schwächen in der Story oder in der Charakterentwicklung statt, die eventuell diese Höchstnote überhaupt nicht rechtfertigen). Die IMDb-Bewertung ist nichts wert.


----------



## Perkone (22. Dezember 2009)

Von diesen ganzen Filmkritiken halte ich sowieso nicht, ein Film muss einen selber berühren. Ob andere da nun jede einzelne Thematik (Plot, Story, Inszenierung usw) durchgenudelt wird, interessiert micht nicht, man muss sowas selber sehen, erleben. Nur weil gewissen Fachkritiker mehr oder weniger objektiv nen Film durchleuchten, heißt das nicht, dass, wenn die dem Film ne miese Kritik verpassen, nicht einen anderen Menschen total ansprechen.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Dezember 2009)

als filmkritiker kann ich ronald bluhm empfehlen. 

begründet seine meinungen, kommt locker und recht amüsant rüber.


http://www.fritz.de/podcasts/fritz_info/film.html

edit: leider sind die kritiken hier gekürzt. im radio sind die empfehlungen länger und besser begründet.


und es ist wichtig dass ein kritiker seine meinung begründet. dann kann man aus ner negativen kritik vielleicht doch ableiten, dass einem selbst der film gefällt. nämlich dann, wenn die kritikpunkte für mich keine rolle spielen. aber wenn es eben heisst, dass die story seicht und einfallslos ist (nicht in der o.g. kritik) und ich auf story wert lege, dann werd ich ihn mir eben nicht ansehen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. Dezember 2009)

Letztendlich kommt es immer darauf an, wie eine Geschichte erzählt wird... Guckt man sich mal Star Wars IV nüchtern an, fallen einem statische stereotype Charaktere und eine platte und unoriginelle schwarz/weißmalerische Story auf. Er ist trotzdem ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte... Avatar einfach nur aufgrund einer schon dagewesenen Story als Teufelswerk und Blödsinn abzutun halte ich für falsch.
Wenn man sich natürlich vorher informiert und nicht bloß eine x-beliebige Verreiß-Kritik durchliest kann man selbstverständlich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass einen der Film einfach nicht anspricht.

Klar hat Avatar Schwächen, aber er hat auch Stärken - wie jeder Film. Mich hat er auf jeden Fall gut unterhalten - der Detailreichtum von Pandora hat mich in Staunen versetzt und auch die Story war nett erzählt und verpackt. Eine Wertung habe ich ja bereits auf Seite 2 abgegeben.

EDIT: Wirklich originelle Ideen findet man sowieso nurnoch bei Indie-Produktionen und Nischenfilmen. Hat auch viel mit dem riesigen Budget der Hollywoodblockbuster zu tun, bei dem es sich die Teams einfach nicht leisten können zu experimentieren und einen Reinfall zu riskieren.

EDIT2:
Nur um das klarzustellen, da Dragon1 unter mir das falsch verstanden zu haben scheint - Ich persönlich finde Starwars IV klasse. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass man Filme nicht nur anhand des Storygerüsts auf dem Papier beurteilen sollte.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Letztendlich kommt es immer darauf an, wie eine Geschichte erzählt wird... Guckt man sich mal Star Wars IV nüchtern an, fallen einem statische stereotype Charaktere und eine platte und unoriginelle schwarz/weißmalerische Story auf. Er ist trotzdem ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte... Avatar einfach nur aufgrund einer schon dagewesenen Story als Teufelswerk und Blödsinn abzutun halte ich für falsch.
> Wenn man sich natürlich vorher informiert und nicht bloß eine x-beliebige Verreiß-Kritik durchliest kann man selbstverständlich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass einen der Film einfach nicht anspricht.
> 
> Klar hat Avatar Schwächen, aber er hat auch Stärken - wie jeder Film. Mich hat er auf jeden Fall gut unterhalten - der Detailreichtum von Pandora hat mich in Staunen versetzt und auch die Story war nett erzählt und verpackt. Eine Wertung habe ich ja bereits auf Seite 2 abgegeben.


Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung: Auch wenn die Story nicht originell und uralt ist, ist sie nicht so schlimm, und ich fand sie um welten besser als der schwachsinn in Starwars...und im HDR Film. (Kann auch daran liegen dass ich SW hasse und HdR nur als Buch mag, und den Film als absolut ungelungen empfand... es fehlt einfach zu viel vom Buch)


----------



## Camô (22. Dezember 2009)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Die IMDb-Bewertung ist nichts wert.



Schaut man sich die Top250 der imdb-Liste an, findet man mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit seinen Lieblingsfilm, wenn man nicht gerade auf exotische, fernöstliche Trashkost oder sonstige Nischenproduktionen steht (womit ich diese jetzt nicht abwerten will). Dass die Platzierungen nicht Jedermanns Sache ist, 
dürfte klar sein. Große Klassiker wie "Pulp Fiction", "Der Pate I+II" und "12 Angry Men" findet man erwartungsgemäß in den Top 10. Somit ist es durchaus eine Quelle, die man als objektiv betrachten kann, auch wenn man keine speziellen Kriterien bewertet. Dadurch, dass im Schnitt 150.000 Stimmen pro Film abgegeben werden, wird selbst beim Ausklammern der anspruchslosen 10-Klicker ("fett Optik geschoben, voll geil") ein repräsentativ hochwertiger Querschnitt gezogen. Zumindest ist das meine Meinung. Dass diese Theorie nicht immer fruchtet, ist mir natürlich auch klar.
Deswegen ziehe ich diese Seite renommierten Kritikern immer und zu jeder Zeit vor, da ich früher oder später voreingenommen werde und bei schlechten Kritiken auf die genannten Schwächen zwangsläufig achte und sie mir womöglich schön- oder schlechtrede.
Da ich weiß, dass dir die Seite Filmstarts etwas sagt, ziehe ich diese als negatives Gegenbeispiel hinzu. Ich mag diese Seite sehr und bin dort täglich drauf und habe schon so ziemlich über jeden von mir gesehenen Film eine Kritik gelesen. Liest man sich die Gastkritiken durch, filtert man evtl. 1-2 annehmbare heraus, der Rest ist von pubertären Fanboys ("Ey die Olle im Film war sooo heiß") oder "Ich-schwimm-jetzt-mal-gegen-den-Strom"-Deppen geschrieben und fliesst bei der Punktevergabe, trotz unqualitativer Grütze, in den Querschnitt der Leserkritik mit ein. Und mehr als 150 davon pro Film findet man eh nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe "Avatar" außer Konkurrenz. Ich stelle normalerweise auch hohe Ansprüche an Story und Charaktere, aber, so hat es Filmstarts in meinen Augen treffend formuliert, "hat diese Geschichte ihren ganz eigenen Charme".


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sehe "Avatar" außer Konkurrenz. Ich stelle normalerweise auch hohe Ansprüche an Story und Charaktere, aber, so hat es Filmstarts in meinen Augen treffend formuliert, "hat diese Geschichte ihren ganz eigenen Charme".


Denk ich auch. Bei z.b 2012 konnte die Story durch nichts ersetzt werden, und ich mochte den film nicht.


----------



## LaVerne (23. Dezember 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Top250 der imdb-Liste an, findet man mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit seinen Lieblingsfilm, wenn man nicht gerade auf exotische, fernöstliche Trashkost oder sonstige Nischenproduktionen steht (womit ich diese jetzt nicht abwerten will).



Man braucht gar nicht auf "Trashkost" zurückgreifen, um zu sehen, daß die Liste gerade mal sporadisch nicht-amerikanische Produktionen nennt. Visconti, Rosselini, Pasolini etwa fehlen komplett; aus dem asiatischen Bereich findet man gerade mal Kurosawa und die Animes Myazakis - eben das, was im Westen bekannt ist. Selbst von Murnau findet sich nur die amerikanische Produktion "Sunset" - nicht aber "Nosferatu". Von "Objektivität" kann also überhaupt keine Rede sein, wenn zwar "Terminator" genannt wird, nicht aber die weit einflußreicheren Hongkong-Epen Woos wie z. B. "The Killer", an denen sich auch die Amis orientierten. Dafür finden sich Filme wie "Batman returns", "Bourne Ultimatum", "Toy Story 2", "Monsters Inc.", "Casino Royale" u. ä., bei denen man sich fragt, was die da überhaupt zu suchen haben.
Nach welchen Kriterien ein "Easy Rider" (keine Frage, daß er einer der wichtigsten Filme für das "New Hollywood" ist) in eine solche Liste Einzug findet, ist auch nicht klar: Ist es die filmhistorische Bedeutung? Der Streifen ist immerhin alles andere als ein "Meisterwerk". Wenn es allerdings die filmhistorische Bedeutung ist, warum tauchen dann weit wichtigere Werke wie "Panzerkreuzer Potemkin" und "Birth of a Nation" nicht mehr auf (sie waren mal drin)?



> Große Klassiker wie "Pulp Fiction", "Der Pate I+II" und "12 Angry Men" findet man erwartungsgemäß in den Top 10. Somit ist es durchaus eine Quelle, die man als objektiv betrachten kann, auch wenn man keine speziellen Kriterien bewertet.



Was "Pulp Fiction" in der Top 10 zu suchen hat, erschließt sich mir nicht - genausowenig, wie eine völlig subjektive Bewertungsliste ohne vorgegebene Richtlinien (wann ist ein Film eine 5? Wann eine 7?") sich plötzlich in ein "objektives Kriterium" verwandeln kann. Aber mir erschließt sich ja auch nicht, wie man Filme überhaupt nach einer Sternchenskala beurteilen bzw. wie man Filme verschiedenster Genres, Machart und Bedeutung in eine Skala pressen kann. Bei einer Songliste wäre man sich ziemlich einig, daß sowas nicht funktioniert.

Immerhin tauchen auf der Liste noch Regisseure wie Chaplin, Hitchcock, Kubrick, Welles, Wilder (wobei sein "Ace in the Hole" genauso fehlt wie "Lost Weekend" - warum eigentlich, zumal ein inhaltlich weit weniger "wichtiger" Film wie "Witness for the prosecution" vertreten ist?) auf. Aus einigen "Hitlisten" der "besten Regisseure aller Zeiten" wurden sie ja mittlerweile getilgt und ein Spielberg an die Spitze gesetzt (siehe "Entertainment Weekly").

Wo man sich anhand der IMDb-Bewertungen halbwegs verlässlich orientieren kann, sind die Trash-Filme. Beispiel "Killer Klowns from outer space"; Bewertung 5,5. In der Einzelauflistung erfährt man, daß 18,2 % dem Streifen eine "10" verpasst haben. Ist die Bewertung eines Trash-Filmchens relativ niedrig; dafür hat jedoch eine bestimmte Klientel die Höchstnote ausgerufen, dann kann man sich auf einen bierseligen Filmabend freuen (siehe auch "Plankton" und "Maniac (1934)", wobei gerade der letztere ein absolutes Highlight ist. So wahnsinnig gut amüsiert habe ich mich höchstens noch bei einzelnen Szenen eines mexikanischen Filmes mit dem wunderbaren Namen "Wrestling Women vs. the Aztec Mummy").


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

OT:

du verstehst nicht wieso pulp fiction ganz oben mit dabei ist? 

"Ich sag dir was jetzt ansteht...ich werde ein paar eisenharte, durchgeknallte Cracknigger herschicken, die unsern Freund hier mit einer Kneifzange und nem Lötkolben bearbeiten werden." 

oder 

"Hör zu, vielleicht unterscheidet sich deine Massagemethode von meiner, aber die Füße einer Frau zu berühren und deine Zunge in ihr Allerheiligstes zu stecken ist verdammtnochmal nicht das gleiche Spiel, es ist nicht die selbe Liga, es ist nichtmal derselbe verdammte Sport."

da werden erinnerungen wach. werd ihn mir heute abend mal wieder reinziehen. einer der besten filme, die es gibt ...


----------



## LongD (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab den Film gesehen, leider nur in 2D, aber ich fand ich super mega klasse. 

Ist ein Film der mich richtig mitgenommen hat!! 

Gut aktion, love-story nicht übertrieben!!!

Ganz Pandora sieht einfach spitze aus!!!!!!


Klar kennt man die Story schon irgendwoher, aber das ist soch WAYN, wenn alles andere das Wett macht!!!

Leute zieht euch den Film rein und bildet euch eure eigene meinung!!!!

So long Dlong


----------



## Vartez (23. Dezember 2009)

Gesehen in 3D
Muss sagen: Einfach nur der Hammer !
Einziges Manko war das , ich als Brillenträger auf fernsicht, mit der 3D Brille nach 45 erste Augenschmerzen hatte weil ich aber auch leider an der Seite saß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst sein Geld alle male Wert =)


----------



## The Paladin (23. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr in dem Film die ganzen Feuerlöscher, Erste Hilfe Kästen und Notfallatemmasken gesehen? 
Das nenne ich Detailtreue ^^

Und übrigens? Mir kommt es so vor als würden sich einige hier wiederholen und immer wieder sagen das es das schon gab und dieses gab es auch schon , die geschichte bla bla bla. Es ist egal ob es etwas schon gab oder nicht, schaut den Film, bildet euch eine Meinung und wiederholt euch nicht immer.

Wie findet ihr eigentlich den Militärischen Leiter in diesen Film, Böse oder was anderes?

/Vote for Avatar Strategiespiel ^^


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ihn jetzt auch gesehn.

Prinzipiell muss man Cameron zu Gute halten dass er sich keine groben Aussetzer erlaubt. Die Story ist nicht der Reisser aber solide. Logikfehler sind vorhanden, aber nicht mehr als bei anderen Filmen auch.
Positiv anzumerken wäre der ein oder andere kritische Seitenhieb auf die US-Politik.

Auch die Schauspieler schlagen sich durchaus gut.
Sam Worthington ist mir schon in Terminator 4 durchaus positiv aufgefallen, schade nur dass bei seinem Avatar da einiges plötzlich auf der Strecke bleibt.
Sigourney Weaver als (zumindest anfangs) qualmende und biestige Grace macht Laune, auch ihr Avatar kommt gut rüber.
Stephen Lang macht seinen Job auch gut, leider ist der Charakter sehr eindimensional. Sollte Monkey Island jemals verfilmt werden sollte er die Rolle als General Smirk bekommen.
Auch Zoë Saldaña macht eine gute Figur als Neytiri.

In einem Interview las ich letztens dass Cameron meinte bei Titanic wollte er das Schiff zeigen und die Liebesgeschichte war der Preis den er dafür zahlen musste. Bei Avatar scheint es ihm ganz ähnlich gegangen zu sein.
Die Welt ist schön (und technisch beeindruckend) gezeichnet und der Film ist am besten wenn er die Welt und ihre Bewohner zeigt. Der 3D Effekt ist hier eine sinnvolle Unterstützung.

Was bleibt ist ein durchaus sehenswerter Film der gottseidank etwas mehr ist als eine reine Technik Demo. Vom "besten Film" ist er aber meilenweit entfernt. Wenn ich daran denke wie ich bei Filmen wie Matrix oder Fight Club aus dem Kino kam, muss ich sagen dass Avatar einiges an Faszination fehlt.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Dezember 2009)

Mich hat der Film auf jedenfall beeindruckt.
Normal kann man in nem Film ziemlich oft festellen:
Ok hier ist jetzt eine Szene komplett am Rechner entstanden und hier sind das richtige Schauspieler.
Bei dem Film ist mir irgendwie klar geworden, das mir nichts klar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und die Detailtreue mit der Pandora erschaffen wurde ist auch abgefahren (und möglicherweise haben die Designer auch ein paar Kröten abgeleckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Klar ist die Story mit dem Satz: Wir nehmen den Indianern das Gold weg geklärt aber hey so haben schon die alten Klassiker funktioniert.

Ich hoffe einfach mal das sich das mit der Trilogie bewahrheitet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich gucke jetzt seid etwa 30 Jahren Fantasy-. Horror- und SF Filme.
Die Folge davon ist eine echte Ermüdung.
Ob Terminator 4 oder Tansformers 2 oder ähnlichem, ich muss mir oft das Gähnen verkneifen.
CGI Effekte werden fast ausschließlich zur Darstellung von großangelegtem Kaputtmachen genutzt.
Phantasie fehlt völlig (bei Transformers 2 leider auch noch der Humor aus Teil 1)

Lediglich 2012 (da war immerhin Kaputtmachen in neuen Maßstäben) und Star Trek haben mich ein wenig begeistert.

Und dann kam Avatar (3D)
Und ich war wieder 14 und saß staunend im Kino.
Natürlich ist die Handlung bei Licht betrachtet nichts anderes als Winnetou 1 (Zitat Spiegel)
Aber das ist mir scheiss egal. Es hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert. Warum auch immer.
Ich saß zweieinhalb Stunden mit offenem Mund da und wär auch noch zweineinhalbstunden dagesessen wenn die nicht das Licht angemacht hätten.
Alle Kritikpunkte (dünne Story, platte Chraktäre, Ethno Kitsch, Logik Löcher) haben ihre Berechtigung.
Aber wenn mich ein Film nach 30 Jahren so mitreisst können die sich ihre Kritikpunkte dahinstecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint.

Ich werd ihn sicher nochmal angucken. Und natürlich wieder in 3D
Thx Cameron


----------



## Camô (24. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich den Militärischen Leiter in diesen Film, Böse oder was anderes?
> 
> /Vote for Avatar Strategiespiel ^^



Freut mich dass der Film prinzipiell gut ankommt und ich denke Ohrensammler hat deutlich gemacht, was ich bei der Threaderöffnung sagen wollte: Avatar ist storytechnisch durchaus gelungen, ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte ist er aber - in meinen Augen - erst wegen der Optik und Inszenierung. Er veranschaulicht das Potenzial dieser Technik und lässt hoffentlich eine Folge von weiteren, visionären Fantasyfilmen folgen, die eine etwas vielschichtigere Story erzählen. Ich sage da nur: Warcraft. Ich bin mir sicher, Sam Raimi wird nicht umhin kommen, diese Technik zu benutzen.

@ The Paladin: 
Mir stößt im Film einzig und allein die Schwarzmalerei der Invasoren auf. Insbesondere der Colonel ist mir zu sehr der Archetyp eines marodierenden Militärs. Etwas mehr Ecken und Kanten (im übertragenen Sinne versteht sich)hätten ihm gut getan.
Avatar als Strategiespiel hat bestimmt enormes Potenzial. Könnte man drüber nachdenken.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja der Corporal/General was weiß ich ^^ ist zwar etwas marode, aber in meinen Augen war er für mich weder gut noch böse. Er hat seine Befehle Ausgeführt, obwohl er ziemlich Aggressiv vorging hatte er es richtig gemacht und versucht das wichtigste der Na´vi zu zerstören. Dieser Film ist ziemlich gut durchdacht, das muss man Cameron lassen


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber wenn mich ein Film nach 30 Jahren so mitreisst können die sich ihre Kritikpunkte dahinstecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint.



Eben das hat er nicht fand ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hat einfach was gefehlt was Filme wie z.B. Matrix hatten.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Dezember 2009)

Da hinstecken wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint, das haben die in Avatar 3x gesagt ^^, zwar verschieden formuliert aber immer noch der Kernpunkt im Satz ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eben das hat er nicht fand ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Matrix hat mich der erste Teil über die gute erste Hälfte hochgradig faziniert. 
Als dann die Pointe klar war, ließ das etwas nach
(Die Martial Arts Teile 2 und 3 beachten wir besser gar nicht)

Fight Club war wie Sixth Sense ein Film der beim erstmaligen schauen durchaus spannend und vor allem gut gespielt war, seine echte Fazination aber erst rückwirkend durch die Pointe am Schluß bekommt.

Bei Avatar war ich irgendwie die ganze Zeit drin im Film und hab vergessen, dass ich im Kino saß, etwas dass mir aufgrund meiner langen Beine selten passiert (das letzte Mal bei Blair Witch)
Wie der Film das geschafft hat weiss ich nicht. Nur die Effekte und das 3 D können es aber nicht gewesen sein.
Aber das ist natürlich ohnehin höchst subjektiv!


----------



## LaVerne (25. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Thx Cameron



Jaja, der Cameron-Faktor. Seinen "Titanic" habe ich dreimal im Kino gesehen. Mit seinem "T2" konnte ich überhaupt nichts anfangen. Und diese BILDER werde ich mir verdammt noch mal mindestens ein weiteres Mal im Kino geben. Oder zwei- bis dreimal. Denn zumindest Bilderkino ist das vom feinsten. 




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Matrix hat mich der erste Teil über die gute erste Hälfte hochgradig faziniert.
> Als dann die Pointe klar war, ließ das etwas nach



Welche Pointe? Das ach so coole "Matrix"-Zeug war doch nur eine mundgerechte Aufbereitung von "Welt am Draht" (jupp, es bedarf eine Menge Sitzfleisch, um diesen Fassbinder-Brocken zu ertragen)?



> Fight Club war wie Sixth Sense ein Film der beim erstmaligen schauen durchaus spannend und vor allem gut gespielt war, seine echte Fazination aber erst rückwirkend durch die Pointe am Schluß bekommt.



au contraire! "Fight Club" ist mit Sicherheit kein "rückwirkendes" Ereignis, das auf die "Schlußpointe" ausgerichtet ist. Es gibt meines Erachtens nach keinen Film, der jemals zuvor gleichzeitig Ziellosigkeit, Hoffnungen und auch Abgründe unserer modernen Gesellschaft geradezu spürbarer machte. "Fight Club" ist der einzige und der letzte Film, den man sich als Großstadtmensch überhaupt ansehen sollte (und danach gleich die ganze Bude mitsamt der Elektronik in die Luft jagen). 
Nach "Fight Club" war ich monatelang außerstande, überhaupt noch einen Film anzusehen. Das ist der einzige Film, den diese Gesellschaft überhaupt braucht. Danach gibt es nichts mehr!

Keine Frage ist Cameron ein ganz Großer im Kino-Buiseness von heute. Im glimmernden Glanze eines "Fight Club" ist er jedoch nur ein kleines Licht; wo der eine Film Wahrnehmungsgrenzen durchbricht, so erschafft Cameron nur eine Bilderflut. An Cameron müssen sich mit Sicherheit kommende Generationen von "Blockbuster-Regisseuren" messen. Das war's dann auch. Ich würde gerne mal einen kleinen Cameron-Film sehen. 

Falls Dich interessieren sollte, was mich in die Zeit meiner prepubertären Jugend geblastet hat: Night of the Demon revisited


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> Da hinstecken wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint, das haben die in Avatar 3x gesagt ^^, zwar verschieden formuliert aber immer noch der Kernpunkt im Satz ^^



"Küssen sie mich da, wo die Sonne nicht hinscheit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ihn mir letzten Samstag angesehen und fand ihn recht gut. Die Story ist zwar nicht sonderlich einfallsreich, aber gut inszeniert und die Charaktere sind nicht sehr tief, aber auf jeden Fall sympathisch. Das, was an diesem Film wirklich so fasziniert, ist die Welt Pandora mit ihrer eigenen Flora und Fauna, die durch das Beste was es bisher an CGI zu sehen gab, sehr realitätsnah und doch immer fremd und zauberhaft wirkt.


----------



## rovdyr (26. Dezember 2009)

Habe ihn mir jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Die Story, wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt, hat ein bekanntes Muster. Die Technik (CGI) war allerdings sehr gut gemacht. Ich habe ihn leider nur in 2D gesehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Dezember 2009)

LaVerne schrieb:


> ...Und diese BILDER werde ich mir verdammt noch mal mindestens ein weiteres Mal im Kino geben. Oder zwei- bis dreimal. Denn zumindest Bilderkino ist das vom feinsten.


JEP!!





LaVerne schrieb:


> Welche Pointe? Das ach so coole "Matrix"-Zeug war doch nur eine mundgerechte Aufbereitung von "Welt am Draht" (jupp, es bedarf eine Menge Sitzfleisch, um diesen Fassbinder-Brocken zu ertragen)?


Stimmt. Hab ich sogar gelesen. 
Aber dass die davon klauen wusste ich ja nicht, als ich MAtrix angeguckt habe. Ich hatte das Glück Matrix zu sehen ohne irgendwas drüber zu wissen.
Insofern war es für mich eine Pointe. Und eben weil sie ein wenig geklaut war, war der Witz dann etwas weg.




LaVerne schrieb:


> au contraire! "Fight Club" ist mit Sicherheit kein "rückwirkendes" Ereignis, das auf die "Schlußpointe" ausgerichtet ist. Es gibt meines Erachtens nach keinen Film, der jemals zuvor gleichzeitig Ziellosigkeit, Hoffnungen und auch Abgründe unserer modernen Gesellschaft geradezu spürbarer machte. "Fight Club" ist der einzige und der letzte Film, den man sich als Großstadtmensch überhaupt ansehen sollte (und danach gleich die ganze Bude mitsamt der Elektronik in die Luft jagen).
> Nach "Fight Club" war ich monatelang außerstande, überhaupt noch einen Film anzusehen. Das ist der einzige Film, den diese Gesellschaft überhaupt braucht. Danach gibt es nichts mehr!


Da haben wir uns missverstanden.
Fight Club ist nicht auf die Pointe zentriert. Aber man kann auch nicht leugnen, dass er eine hat.
Ich persönlich bin zwar in der Lage die Qualität des Film zu erkennen, aber ich fand ihn nie wirklich aussergewöhnlich. Daher war für mich die Pointe das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. (Mich hat Blade Runner beispielsweise wesentlich mehr beeindruckt.)



LaVerne schrieb:


> Keine Frage ist Cameron ein ganz Großer im Kino-Buiseness von heute. Im glimmernden Glanze eines "Fight Club" ist er jedoch nur ein kleines Licht; wo der eine Film Wahrnehmungsgrenzen durchbricht, so erschafft Cameron nur eine Bilderflut. An Cameron müssen sich mit Sicherheit kommende Generationen von "Blockbuster-Regisseuren" messen. Das war's dann auch. Ich würde gerne mal einen kleinen Cameron-Film sehen.



Ich bin überhaupt kein Cameron Fan. Titanic war zwar großes Kino im alten Stil aber hat mich doch weitgehen kalt gelassen.
Terminator war sehr innovativ, den mochte ich schon eher.
Ich kann dir nicht mal sagen warum Avatar mich so umgehauen hat. Die Negativpunkte sind ja eigentlich nicht zu übersehen.
Fincher dagegen gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingen (speziell 7 und Alien 3)


----------



## Yaglan (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den Film gestern auch in 3d Gesehen. Leider mangelte es an Qualität das wir in der 3 reihe von Unten Saßen. Also Ziemlich schlechtes Bild und es sah mit Brille verschwommen aus teilweise.

Großen und ganzen ein Sehr guter film. Es macht Laune ihn zu sehen. Aber bis zu einen Punkt ist es die gleiche geschichte wie Pocahantas.
Ein Soldat mischt sich unter die eingeborenen. Verliebt sich in die Häuptlings Tochter sie sich in Ihn. Ja sogar der Krieger ist dabei der der Häuptlings Tochter eigendlich versprochen war. 
Und auch hier war der Haupt grund ein Mineral. 

Also ich achte sehr auf Story. Und das ist ein dicker Minus Punkt was cameron von Avata abgeliefert hat. Und die Idee soll er 20 jahre im Kopf gehabt habenß Was kan die erste Pocahontas geschichte denn raus?

Aber dennoch löst der Film Emotionen auf zwar jetzt bei mir nocht so stark wie bei meinen Sitznachbar. Wo sich die Natur beschließt zu wehren.
Was auch wieder von einen Film oder spiel übernommen wurde.

Ich muss den Film aber nochmal sehen und am besten von der Obersten reihe....


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. Dezember 2009)

Als ich am 18. ins Kino ging, nach nem Klassenausflug ins Planetarium( mittlerweile sehr empfehlenswert), kannte ich den Film nichtmal.
Hatte noch garnichts von gehört.
Wusste auch nichts von 3D, war im normalen kino.
Aber das ist echt der erste Film bei dem ich so richtig Krasse Gänsehaut hatte... und das mehrmals!
Ich hab  mich gefreut wie ein blöder, hab teilweise hass mitempfunden und mit meiner bestn freundin fast jedesmal aufgeschrien wenn den bösn was passiert is, vor freude.
Ich bin da mitgegangen als wäre ich in sonem 4D Kino (ja ich hab den vergleich).
Mittlerweile hab ich ihn 4 mal gesehen (nicht nur im Kino) und werde mit einigen nochmal bald ins 3D Kino gehen.

Sehr zu empfehlen.
Meine Lieblingsrolle hat übrigens die Drachenlady xD


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2009)

War jetzt auch endlich mal im Kino und hab ihn mir angeschaut. Definitv einer der besten Filme dieses Jahre, aber der beste Film aller Zeiten? Ich bitte euch.


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ein Artikel über Inhalte des Originalscripts, welche in der Kinofassung nicht enthalten waren. Klingt meiner Meinung nach recht interessant und hätte der Story noch ein bisschen mehr Würze verliehen.

>klick<


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2009)

Wobei ich froh bin, dass folgendes nicht im Film ist:



> Auch im Stamm hat Sully ein insgesamt besseres Image, da er sich als großer Krieger beweist und den Kindern Basketball beibringt.


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2009)

hab mir jetz gestern auch Avatar angesehen und es hat mir recht gut gefallen.

Gut fand ich diese "messbare" und für jeden verständliche verbindung zum Wald den die NaVi haben.
Jeder Zuschauer kann die "Linkkabel" sehen und wie die NaVi ihre Seele mit den Tieren und dem Wald teilen!

Interesant ist auch das diese Verbindung zur Natur auch so z,B. bei den Amerikanischen Ureinwohnern bestand.
Blos ist deren Verbindung für Aussenstehende nicht nachvolziehbar, Einem Fremden würde der Wert des "waldes" nicht bewust werden, den für ihn wär das blos Humbug und Aberglaube.

Paradoxer weise hat eben die wissenschaftliche Messbarkeit der spirituelen Verbindung der NaVi zu Pandora es sogar für den größten skeptiker und proll möglich gemacht zu verstehen wie kostbar und real dieser allumfassende "Geist" ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich war ja einer der heftigsten Skeptiker was diesen Film betrifft aber ich muss sagen er war jeden Cent wert.

SCheiße ist der FIlm geil 

aber im 3D kino unbedingt mittig sitzen ganz hinten ists zwar im 2D kino cooler aber im 3D Kino schließt dann dein Sichtfeld mit der Kinoleinwand ab und lässt die Effekte somit "richtig" enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (29. Dezember 2009)

Hm Also mitte kann ich net Beurteilen. Aber Unten zu sitzen war scheisse und verschwommen. Ähm mal ne frage. 
Wenn ich den Film jetzt in 2d sehen will sitze ich dann da wo der 3d Film gezeigt wird? Also ich habe bei uns im Kino kein 2ten Saal gesehen der den Film gezeigt hat. Und in den Film Ohne brille zu gehen kann man keinen antuen so verschwommen wie der dann ist.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2009)

Die frage ist nicht wirklich verständlich ... wenn Du meinst dass Du wenn Du 2D gehst einfach keine Brille bekommst und der 3D Film gezeigt wird - wohl kaum.


----------



## Yxer (29. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /SIGN hoch 9999999
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, die Pilotin war echt die allerbeste, warum müssen immer die tollsten Charaktere sterben? Ebenso der schwarze Saurier auf den Neytiri geritten ist und der dann von dem Militärheini wie ein Vieh abgeschlachtet wurde... . :'(



-------------------------------------------

Ich habe mir am Anfang gedacht: "12 Euro?" Aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, der Film ist echt jeden Cent wert, ich wäre sogar bereit für so einen Film mehr zu zahlen =).

2D ist er sicherlich auch super, aber 3D im Kino vor dem Riesenleinwand ist einfach ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl. James Cameron ist meiner Meinung nach ein Genie!


----------



## Falathrim (30. Dezember 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich hab  mich gefreut wie ein blöder, hab teilweise hass mitempfunden und mit meiner bestn freundin fast jedesmal aufgeschrien wenn den bösn was passiert is, vor freude.


Hmm...irgendwas hast du nicht verstanden oder? Der ganze Sinn der Geschichte ist doch (imho) dass die Grenzen zwischen gut und böse verschwimmen...und man beide Seiten irgendwie verstehen kann...


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Dezember 2009)

> Hmm...irgendwas hast du nicht verstanden oder? Der ganze Sinn der Geschichte ist doch (imho) dass die Grenzen zwischen gut und böse verschwimmen...und man beide Seiten irgendwie verstehen kann...


Hast du den gleichen Film gesehen wie ich? An welcher Stelle wurde denn bittesehr in irgendeiner Weise daran Zweifel gelassen, dass die Menschen die Bösen sind?
Der Chef war ein skrupelloser Geschäftsmann, der Militärführer war der Archetyp eines bösen ruchlosen Soldaten, sämtliche gezeigten Soldaten auf den Briefings sahen unsympathisch aus und die Forscher waren auf der Seite der Na'vi (also gegen die bösen Menschen)


----------



## Falathrim (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmm...ich geh da wohl zu philosophisch vor...aber kann "die Menschheit" böse sein? ;D


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm...ich geh da wohl zu philosophisch vor...aber kann "die Menschheit" böse sein? ;D


die menschheit nicht, aber die haben sich ja auch in 2 Teile geteilt. Alle Symphatischen und Guten waren dann bei den Na`vis Z.b die Nette Pilotin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Januar 2010)

So, hab ihn nun auch gesehen und er war wirklich gut. Eine zwar sehr bekannte und sehr vorhersehbare Story aber durch viele Kleinigkeiten und diese unglaubliche Welt ein Meisterstück.

War ihn auch in 3D gucken (da er anders nicht lief) und es war einfach nur schei**e. Durch meine starke Sehschwäche und eine leichte Hornhautverkrümmung habe ich ihn als normalen Film gesehen wo immer wieder etwas unscharf war und sehr anstregend für die Augen. Das war leider sehr schlecht. Freue mich schon wenn er auf Blu-ray kommt und ich ihn mir normal ansehen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, hab ihn nun auch gesehen und er war wirklich gut. Eine zwar sehr bekannte und sehr vorhersehbare Story aber durch viele Kleinigkeiten und diese unglaubliche Welt ein Meisterstück.
> 
> War ihn auch in 3D gucken (da er anders nicht lief) und es war einfach nur schei**e. Durch meine starke Sehschwäche und eine leichte Hornhautverkrümmung habe ich ihn als normalen Film gesehen wo immer wieder etwas unscharf war und sehr anstregend für die Augen. Das war leider sehr schlecht. Freue mich schon wenn er auf Blu-ray kommt und ich ihn mir normal ansehen kann.


Du armer )= der 3d Effekt ist das Sahnehaeubchen^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Januar 2010)

Das hat meine Mutter auch gesagt. Aber ich seh es nicht wegen meiner Sehschwäche und meine Freundin nicht weill sie nicht gleichzeit mit beiden Augen sehen kann.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Januar 2010)

so,hab ihn jetzt auch gesehen...und muss sagenhne 3D-Effekt wäre ich ziemlich enttäuscht gewesen vom Film.der Effekt war wirklich ein Novum,welches ich so in der Form noch nie geshen habe.sehr beeindruckend...
was man von der Geschichte leider nicht behaupten kann.einzig die von Cameron erfundene Fauna und Flora des Planeten hätte mich auch im Normalfilm fasziniert...und ne klasse Idee war der "Adapter" den jeder Navi am Körper hat, mit welchen er sich mit der Pflanzen-und Tierwelt "verlinken" konnte.wenn es bloss sowas geben könnte...
also ich kann den Film nur auf 3D, wegen dem einzigartigen Effekt, empfehlen.für die normale Version würde ich dem Film höchstens die Schulnote 3 (eher ne 4) geben...


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar der Film lebt vom 3D-Effekt und den tollen Farben – so schön bunt alles  **ggg**



Bin gespannt wie die den auf BluRay umsetzen !


----------



## The Paladin (5. Januar 2010)

Ich melde mich auch wieder um zu sagen das der Film schon mehr als 1 Milliarde Euro eingenommen hat. Wenn ich Cameron wäre würde ich sofort beginnen einen 2ten Teil zu schreiben und ihn dann Verfilmen. (Was er auch schon tut, siehe link unten)

Quelle ist Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_-_Aufbruch_nach_Pandora


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Film fand ich insgesamt OK aber mehr nicht
-3D Effekt interessant
-Darstellung der Tiere und Pflanzen gelungen
-Storyidee sehr mau aber auszuhalten
-logische Fehler in der Story und Umsetzung der Idee grauenhaft


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2010)

Wir waren gestern in Pandora und es gibt eigentlich nur ein Wort um dem Film auch nur annähernd gerecht zu werden.



EPISCH


Nachdem ich den Film gesehen habe, kann ich Emmerich verstehen, wenn er sagt, dass der Film so früher nicht möglich gewesen wäre und erst mit dem heutigen Stand der Technik produzierbar war, dass er keinen Abstriche bei seinen Ideen zulassen musste.
Im übrigen war Avatar mein erster 3D-Film im Kino mit Brille. Das Seherlebnis wird dadurch wirklich nochmal auf eine komplett neue Ebene gehoben und zumindest ich, habe das Gefühl der Plastikbrille ziemlich schnell vergessen und mir einige Male voll auf die Gläser getatscht, als ich mich eigentlich nur an der Nase kratzen wollte. 

Einige haben die Story von Avatar bemängelt und in sofern ist es ja richtig, dass hier nichts weltbewegend Neues zu sehen war. Die Grundgeschichte, Soldat lernt ein Naturvolk kennen und wandelt sich vom Wüstling zum Baumkuschler ist sicher nicht innovativ aber dafür bildgewaltig in Szene gesetzt worden.

Der Tenor des Films, dass der Mensch von Profitgier getrieben, seinen Lebensraum solange ausbeutet bis er, gezwungen neue Ressourcen zu finden, eine neue Welt sucht um dort von vorne zu beginnen ist sehr dramatisch in Szene gesetzt worden. Die Gier nach mehr Geld wird hier von einem Konzern verkörpert, der sich mitten in der grünen Welt Pandoras eine kleine, verrauchte, mit Beton und Stahl überzogene Basis aufgebaut hat, in der alles so abstrakt und metallisch wirkt, dass die komplette Einrichtung wie ein Krebsgeschwür in der ansonsten grünen Dschungelwelt erscheint. (sicher so gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Beschützt wird der Konzern von Söldnern, zumeist ehemaligen Soldaten, die ausschließlich dem Credo folgen: Erst schießen, dann fragen.

Die äußerst kleine Stimme der Vernunft innerhalb des Konzerns ist ein kleines Forscherteam, angeführt von einer unheimlich engagierten Professorin (fantastisch gespielt von Sigourney Weaver), die mit dem Naturvolk lieber in friedlicher Ko-Existenz leben möchte um ihre Bräuche und ihr Verständnis von dem Großen Ganzen besser zu verstehen. 

Naja ohne jetzt allzu viel zu verraten, ich kann den Film jedem nur an's Herz legen, der sich in gut 2,5h bestens unterhalten wissen möchte. 

Die erhöhten Kosten von rund 11-13 Euro (inkl. 3D-Brille) sind meines Erachtens berechtigt, aber die Vorführung sollte schon in 3D sein, ansonsten verpasst man doch viel vom eigentlich Gefühl. Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, dass Avatar bestimmt noch erfolgreicher als Titanic wird, wenn schon nicht durch die Anzahl an Oscars, dann aber allein durch das Einspielergebnis.

Nox' persönliche Wertung: 9/10 Punkten


----------



## Tikume (9. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Film gesehen habe, kann ich Emmerich verstehen, wenn er sagt, dass der Film so früher nicht möglich gewesen wäre und erst mit dem heutigen Stand der Technik produzierbar war, dass er keinen Abstriche bei seinen Ideen zulassen musste.



Da warst Du dann aber in 2012 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (9. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die erhöhten Kosten von rund 11-13 Euro (inkl. 3D-Brille) sind meines Erachtens berechtigt, aber die Vorführung sollte schon in 3D sein, ansonsten verpasst man doch viel vom eigentlich Gefühl. Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, dass Avatar bestimmt noch erfolgreicher als Titanic wird, wenn schon nicht durch die Anzahl an Oscars, dann aber allein durch das Einspielergebnis.


Zwar hat er jetzt "Die Rückkehr des Königs" vom zweiten Platz verdrängt, aber an die 1,8 Milliarden von Titanic wird vermutlich kein Film jemals rankommen. Zumindest nicht in Zeiten der Downloadpiraterie. Und ohne die erhöhten Kinokosten würde er bestenfalls an der "mickrigen" MIlliarde kratzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tikume schrieb:


> Da warst Du dann aber in 2012
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentalistic (9. Januar 2010)

hmmm ,will ich mir auch ma ansehen


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da warst Du dann aber in 2012
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mmn waren vor allem die optischen effekte in AVATAR besser.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2010)

Bla bla bla, als ob ihr Euch noch nie geirrt hättet. *hmpf*


----------



## The Paladin (10. Januar 2010)

guckt mal was ich gefunden hab:

ACHTUNG: ENGLISCH KENNTNISSE NÖTIG

Edit:sorry, kann das bild nicht einfügen, hier ist der link (Nach dem die Seite geladen habt müsst ihr nach oben scrollen da die seite komischerweise bei den KOmmentaren ladet)

http://failblog.org/2010/01/10/avatar-plot-fail/#comments


----------



## shadow24 (11. Januar 2010)

The schrieb:


> guckt mal was ich gefunden hab:
> 
> ACHTUNG: ENGLISCH KENNTNISSE NÖTIG
> 
> ...


lol,ich wusste doch das ich die Geschichte kenne


----------



## solDárknèzz (13. Januar 2010)

The schrieb:


> guckt mal was ich gefunden hab:
> 
> ACHTUNG: ENGLISCH KENNTNISSE NÖTIG
> 
> ...




You made my Day. Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. Januar 2010)

Kein Problem ^^, ich schaue öfters am Failblog und als ich das entdeckt habe wollte ich es auch leuten zeigen. Hier ist noch eins in Englisch, nur ein bild von Neytiri mit einen guten spruch drauf ^^

http://roflrazzi.com/2010/01/03/celebrity-...smurfs-evolved/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

in 3d digital gesehn. einfach nur wow. in worte fassen konnte ich das nach der vorstellung nich^^
nur wuhu wow


----------



## Huntergottheit (16. Januar 2010)

gestern in 3d geguckt.
naja ohne brille war das bild verschwommen,mit brille war es normal. vom 3d effekt merkte ich nichts bis ganz wenig.
war ganz in ordnung der film.


----------



## Yaglan (17. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ZITAT(The Paladin @ 10.01.2010, 21:11) guckt mal was ich gefunden hab:
> 
> ACHTUNG: ENGLISCH KENNTNISSE NÖTIG
> 
> ...



hehe jo ich sagte doch das ist genau die gleiche Story ^^


----------



## marion9394 (17. Januar 2010)

Hab den Film heute auch in 3D gesehen,

Fazit: Film gut, 3d für meine Augen ein Graus. Habe eine überdurchschnittlich gute sehleistung, für mich war der film nur unscharf -.-


----------



## Sascha_BO (21. Januar 2010)

Das Problem vom "Avatar", DAS ist ein 100%iger Film für´s Kino. Auf der kleinen Mattscheibe, selbst wenn da neue 3D-Technik kommt, wird das niemals das gleiche Erlebnis sein. Dazu braucht es einfach eine große Leinwand. Aber wie gut und überzeugend er tatsächlich ist wird sich sicher erst zeigen, wenn er auf dem kleinen Silberling in der heimischen Anlage noch mal läuft... und ich fürchte, da werden einige enttäuscht sein die ihn jetzt in den Himmel loben. Obwohl der Film an sich ja nicht anders ist, aber vor allem die optische Wucht wird dann ziemlich auf der Strecke bleiben. Avatar ist halt ein reinrassiger KINOfilm.

Also ich hab ihn auch gerade in 3D gesehen... visuell ist der Film natürlich die versprochene Granate, die einem seit Wochen von allen Seiten vorgeschwärmt wird. Die Story war (wie schon oft erwähnt) nichts wirklich neues (nur neu verpackt) aber man konnte es sich nochmal "reinziehen", für meinen Geschmack etwas zu lang inszeniert (besonders in der ersten Hälfte, aber da wollten die Tricktechniker wohl zeigen was sie alles können) und teilweise auch sehr vorhersehbar... ja sogar das Ende war klar als man ES vorher schon mit (der wie immer großartigen) Frau Weaver versucht hat.

Beeindruckend ist natürlich auch, dass der Film es in den gerade mal 5 (!!!) Wochen Laufzeit auf derzeit rund 1,6 Mrd. Dollar gebracht hat. Die 2 Mrd.-Grenze würde mich nu auch nicht mehr wundern, da er sicher noch (wie Titanic) einige Monate im Kino zu sehen sein wird. Danach dürfte es fast egal sein was Cameron sich als nächstes Projekt raussucht, und wenn's nur ein 2 ½ stündiger Toilettengang eines Kakadus mit Verstopfung ist... die Filmstudios werden sich um ihn reißen.

Warum er Avatar nun allerdings als Dreiteiler aufziehen will (vom Geld mal abgesehen) will mir nicht ganz klar werden, die Geschichte um/auf Pandora ist m.M.n. erzählt und abgeschlossen. Naja, abwarten.... aber bitte nicht im Stil von „Noch mehr (gierige) Menschen, noch mehr dasselbe".

-------

Also "Avatar" war optisch klasse, inhaltlich nach bekanntem Muster und insgesamt etwas lang... dennoch ganz klar eine Empfehlung für´s KINO, Zuhause wird's nicht mehr das selbe sein. Den Eintritt ist er (sofern man keine Probleme mit dem 3D-Sehen hat) auf jeden Fall wert. 
6/10


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern mit meine Freundin auch in Avatar 3D , war der oberhammergeil gewessen sehr tolle 3D stimmung , der Film war richtig gut und spandent un die Story hat sehr gut gepasst , war sehr begeistert was ich bis jetzt noch bin^^ 10/10 PKTE freue mich schon auf dem 2ten Teil , obwohl die story zu ende erzählt wurde . da er sein traum erfüllt hat xD


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2010)

Ich war so eben in Avatar, aber nicht in 3D. Ich hätte niemals gedacht, das nochmal irgend ein Film an Herr der Ringe rankommen würde, doch das war wohl ein Irrtum. Ich war nichtmal in 3D drin und der Film hat mich trotzdem so mitgerissen. Es war einfach alles drin. Die Atmosphäre war einfach atemberaubend, zwischendurch musste ich richtig weinen, fand ihn teilweise sehr traurig.

Aber auch massig Action und überhaupt. Dieser Film ist zu gut um ihn zu beschreiben.

Und jetzt noch etwas, wo jeder neidisch auf mich sein wird:

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Preis gewonnen und hat nun einen gesamten Kinosaal für Avatar in 3 D für sich alleine, gratis. Und ich darf mit. Das heißt das ich mir diesen Film am Sonntag nochmal in 3D gratis anschauen werden, in einem Kinosaal, wo sonst niemand ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

das ist geil meneleus ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Januar 2010)

*Es hatte sich ja bereits angedeutet und nun ist es tatsächlich offiziell: Der Kassenschlager &#8222;Titanic" ist nicht mehr der erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten!* Wie zu erwarten war hat Avatar den Liebesfilm vom ersten Platz verdrängt voll krass ^^

Mehr als 100 Mio. US-Dollar spielt der Film seit sechs Wochen an jedem Wochenende ein &#8211; die Umsätze, die in den USA erspielt werden, nicht mitgerechnet.


lol habe grade lesen das Avatar: Teil 2 und 3 in Planung! lol ^^ hoffenlich kein mix aus dem ersten teil xD


----------



## Camô (26. Januar 2010)

Und das, obwohl ihn in Deutschland gerade mal 7 Millionen Menschen gesehen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Titanic mit 18 und Das Dschungelbuch mit 27 Millionen Besuchern bleiben definitiv unangetastet. Trotzdem Hut ab vor Cameron.


----------



## Qonix (26. Januar 2010)

Ein wirklich toller Rekord aber eben nur mit Geld. Bei den Besuchern fehlt noch sehr sehr viel um an die Besten ran zu kommen.

Der Film ist einfach bildgewaltig und reist einem für eine weile aus unserem trostlosen Leben weg, darum hat er ja auch einen so grossen Erfolg.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> reist einem für eine weile aus unserem trostlosen Leben weg


du musstest es ja sagen *depri sei* die grausame wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein wirklich toller Rekord aber eben nur mit Geld. Bei den Besuchern fehlt noch sehr sehr viel um an die Besten ran zu kommen.
> 
> Der Film ist einfach bildgewaltig und reist einem für eine weile aus unserem trostlosen Leben weg, darum hat er ja auch einen so grossen Erfolg.



gestern zufällig im radio gehört. aufgrund der inflation wird es immer wieder solche rekorde geben. vor 50 jahren hat ne kinokarte in den USA nur n paar cent gekostet. logisch, dass man nicht auf die gleichen einspielergebnisse in dollars kommen kann. inflationsbereinigt ist er wohl nicht unter den top ten zu finden.

die meisten zuschauer, und damit der erfolgreichste fim, ist wohl "vom winde verweht". :-)


----------



## Nebelvater (27. Januar 2010)

Das Vom Winde Verweht der (kommerziell) Erfolgreichste Film der Geschichte ist, ist zwar Inflationsbereinigt richtig, doch dies wird in allen öffentlichen Statistiken nicht berücksichtigt. Ich denke man sollte immer mehrere Faktoren in Betracht ziehen und das gilt besonders wenn man die Inflation berücksichtigt. Wie viele Leute gehen Heute noch ins Kino wenn sie einen Film interessant finden und wie viele schauen sich den Film einfach mal auf gewissen verbotenen Seiten an. Die wohl berühmteste dieser Seiten (die meisten werden sie sowieso kennen) zeichnet zb. bei einen von über 100 Angeboten von Raubkopien des Films eine Viewer Anzahl von 1.195.104 Usern auf. 

Wie viele Menschen haben sich 1938 im Winde verweht Illegal aber jedoch gratis angeschaut? Wie gesagt, es spielen sehr viele Faktoren mit. Außerdem weiß keiner wie die Sache in 1 Monat ausschauen wird. Ich denke Avatar wird noch lange im Kino laufen. 

Kritik über Avatar gibts auch meinerseits.

[url="http://oesterreichische-kritik.blogspot.com/"]HIER
[/url]


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab den Trailer gesehen der war ziemlich cool ich freu mich auf den Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Februar 2010)

Ich habe Avatar bislang 2 mal im Kino gesehen, beide male in 3D.

Direkt nach den ersten 10 Minuten war mir das Ende des Films eigendlich schon klar, einzig meine naive (und wie sich später herausstellen sollte vergebene) Hoffnung das der Drehbuch-Autor doch eine unerwartete Wendung eingebaut hat erzeugte eine Art "pseudo Spannung". Die Story ist so vorhersehbar wie das Ende einer Happy Tree Friends Folge...

Auf der anderen Seite weiss der Film durch seine liebevollen und detailreichen Designs einen zum weiterschaun zu bewegen. Jegliche Kameraeinstellung von Pandora ist ein wahrer Augenschmauss, nur schade das es dies durch die uninspirierte Endschlacht genau dann abgebrochen wird wo es am schönsten ist.

Die indianisch angehauchten Navi mit ihrer Kultur haben genau meinen Nerv getroffen, absolut Top mehr muss ich nicht sagen.

Mein Fazit:
Avatar ist animiertes Bilderbuch, beim ersten mal überwältigend anzuschauen, danach dröge und langweilig (das zweite mal musste ich mit rein weil am ersten Termin einige Freunde nicht konnten). Unterm Strich is er ein guter Film der aber völlig overhyped ist...


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Auf keinen Fall overhyped! Muss ja nicht immer die ÜBERSTORY sein, sie ist solide und funktioniert gut, wie halt damals Pocahontas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Hype ist völlig zu Recht einfach nur auf Grund der neuen 3D-Technik, die in meinen Augen ein größerer Sprung als damals von Schwarz-Weiß auf Farbfernsehen war. Es ist unfassbar, wie real alles wirkt und den Zuschauer in den Film zieht. Es ist ein neues Zeitalter des Kinovergügens angebrochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (5. Februar 2010)

Luilu schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall overhyped! Muss ja nicht immer die ÜBERSTORY sein, sie ist solide und funktioniert gut, wie halt damals Pocahontas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dieses 3D-Kino Zeugs empfinde ich eh als minder interessant... Grad in Avatar wirkte es kaum, wenn dann funktioniert es bei Filmen wie Final Destiation oder My bloody Valentine wo andauernd was ins Bild fliegt.

Die Technik ansich is für diejenigen dies interessiert ja ganz nett (wobei das 3D z.B. bei den beiden oben genannten Filmen bereits vorher ähnlich gut aussah), aber was hilft einem das wenn der Film beim zweitem mal anschaun einfach nur öde ist?


----------



## shadow24 (5. Februar 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite weiss der Film durch seine liebevollen und detailreichen Designs einen zum weiterschaun zu bewegen. Jegliche Kameraeinstellung von Pandora ist ein wahrer Augenschmauss




also das finde ich ein bischen sehr wankelmütig von dir in 2 posts innerhalb eines Tageszeitraumes einerseits von "Augenschmaus" zu schreiben udn dann den Film beim zweiten anschauen als öde und langweilig einzustufen.gerade wenn ich mir diese beidenn Sätze durchlese...

also die Story fand ich auch erschreckend schwach...diese wurde seit "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" schon in vielen Versionen und besser auf die Leinwand gebracht,aber auch ich war begeistert von der 3D-Technologie udn ich denke wenn (werde ich allerdings nicht machen) ich den ein zweites mal sehen würde wäre ich immer noch begeistert von der Fauna und Flora des Films und würde bestimmt noch einige Sachen entdecken die ich vorher noch nicht gesehen habe...


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. Februar 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Dieses 3D-Kino Zeugs empfinde ich eh als minder interessant... Grad in Avatar wirkte es kaum, wenn dann funktioniert es bei Filmen wie Final Destiation oder My bloody Valentine wo andauernd was ins Bild fliegt.


Gerade den 3D-Effekt wie er in Avatar genutzt wird halte ich für wesentlich interessanter und sinnvoller als den eigentlich schon uralten "da bewegt sich MAL was aus dem Bild heraus und fliegt dem Zuschauer entgegen"-Effekt, der ja keine Erfindung der letzten Jahre ist.

Avatar drängt den Effekt nicht in den Vordergrund obwohl er den Film (bzw. das Filmerlebnis) erst zu dem macht was er ist, aber er ist einfach ein Teil des Ganzen. Bei einem "gewöhnlichen" 3D-Film (gern ja beim gepflegten Schplädder) gibts hier und da mal einen ZONK in die Kamera, alles andere bleibt flach (wie die Story, das Talent der Darsteller oder manchmal deren Brüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und gerade dieses einfache 3D wirkt, wenn man sich den Film nochmal in 2D reinzieht, meist extrem aufgesetzt und teilweise so störend, daß der (wäre er als normaler 2D-Effekt geplant) vielleicht großartige Schplädder einfach als billig-häßlich untergeht und eher für Lacher sorgt...  wogegen Avatar in 2D wahrscheinlich durchgehend einfach nach Effektfilm aussieht ohne diese "nervigen" Stellen zu haben.

Deshalb glaub ich allerdings auch, daß sich 3D Zuhause so schnell nicht durchsetzen wird wie einige es gern hätten.
Das "einfache" 3D hat´s damals schon nicht geschafft und sich nur für ein paar fetziger Stellen stundenlang mit Brille vor die Glotze setzen finde ich persönlich eher unangenehm... und das aufwendige rundum-3D ist bisher wohl einfach noch zu teuer als das die Filmstudios jetzt blind drauf losdrehen werden... obwohl da ja in nächster Zeit mehr kommen soll. 
Da bin ich gespannt was die aus "Kampf der Titanen" gemacht haben, der ja erst nachträglich 3D´isiert wurde. Ein "Avatar" wirds sicher (leider) nicht, aber hoffentlich doch mehr als ein "My Final Bloody Destination" und Co.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Avatar gestern gesehen ein echt toller Film die Landschafft  die Figuren einfach alles ist Klasse.
meine lieblings Figur ist neytiri .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den muss man gesehen haben..


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die ist...haesslig.
Trudy war die beste


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2010)

lol

ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

rofl >.<


----------



## The Bang (10. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Extended-Collectors-Edition-exklusiv-Amazon/dp/B0045Y10QU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 



Momentan ist die Extended CE für nur 17euro zu Kaufen. Das ist echt günstig hab mir gedacht ich möchte euch das nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Ich hab deinen Beitrag mal in den passenden Thread verschoben UND daher bitte keine Nekro-Kommentare der Userschaft.


----------



## Magogan (11. April 2012)

Avatar endlich auf 3D-Bluray! ABER ich werde ihn mir nicht kaufen. Nicht weil ich Avatar nicht mag. Ich würde den Film auch gerne kaufen. *ABER DAS IST VERDAMMT NOCHMAL NUR DIE KINOFASSUNG IN 3D!* Wollen die mich verarschen? Ich will die erweiterte Fassung! Ich kaufe keinen Film 2 mal, nur weil ich ihn dann in 3D bekomme! Dann will ich auch die erweiterte Fassung. Das sollte man doch *DREI VERDAMMTE JAHRE NACH KINOSTART* erwarten dürfen! Das ist doch Abzocke! Und dann wundern die sich, wenn die Leute die Filme illegal im Internet runterladen oder anschauen. Ja, warum wohl??? Weil sie sich einen Film nicht 4 mal kaufen wollen? (Avatar Kinofassung, Avatar Extended Cut, Avatar 3D Kinofassung, Avatar 3D Extended Cut (letzteres wird sicher noch kommen))

Achja, auf der Bluray ist auch nur die deutsche Tonspur in Dolby Digital 5.1 vorhanden. Wieder mal ein Film auf Bluray, der mit einer DVD-Tonqualität glänzt!


----------



## Wolfmania (13. April 2012)

habe den Avatar-Hype nie verstanden - im Kino war der gut, aber zu langatmig für mich. Und ich hab nix gegen 5.1, hab "nur" ne 5.1 Anlage mit Nubert-LS


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> habe den Avatar-Hype nie verstanden - im Kino war der gut, aber zu langatmig für mich. Und ich hab nix gegen 5.1, hab "nur" ne 5.1 Anlage mit Nubert-LS


5.1 ist nicht das Problem (sogar viele sehr teure Heimkinosysteme bestehen nur aus 5 Lautsprechern + Subwoofer - z.B. das hier für 7999 Euro), sondern dass mal wieder kein HD-Ton da drauf ist.


----------



## Kirby88 (19. April 2012)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Dieses 3D-Kino Zeugs empfinde ich eh als minder interessant...



Ich finde 3D auch gar nicht sooooo gut, wie immer alle sagen. Ich finde das extrem anstrengend für die Auge und schaue mir Filme - wenn möglich - nicht in 3D an. Ich persönlich fand Avatar, wie einer meiner Vorredner auch schon sagte, zu langatmig. Klar, gut gemacht und so, aber zeitlich etwas zu übertrieben. Ich weiß nicht, ob das so ne generelle Einstellung ist, dass Blockbuster unbedingt so lang sein müssen?!


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Freue mich schon auf die geplante Fortsetzung von Avatar.


----------



## Æxodus (20. August 2012)

Grützili

Avatar ist ein klasse Film keine Frage  aber vom besten Sci-Film zu sprechen (egal ob vor 3 Jahren oder noch heute) find ich ein bisschen zu übertrieben. Ich persönlich kenne da Sci-filme die mir besser gefallen haben. Aber ist wie immer mal Geschmacksache 


Mfg


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Avatar ist vielleicht hübsch anzusehen wenn man auf diesen ganzen Effektekram abfährt, aber mehr auch nicht. Ansonsten is es ne ziemlich arme (weil kopierte) Story mit mäßigen Schauspielern und wenig Tiefe... 
Abgesehen davon hätte man den Inhalt auch locker in normale 90 Minuten packen können...

Ich weiß jedenfalls schonmal was ich mir nicht anschauen werde, wenn die Fortsetzung irgendwann mal laufen wird... 

Ich fand damals die Kritik vom Spiegel sehr treffend 

http://www.spiegel.d...r-a-666842.html


----------

